# Burning Wide Lines on a Lathe



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey LJ's, I am working on the lathe with a new project and would like to know if there is a easy way to put a 1/4'' or larger burn line ( band )on it. I use a wire all the time making thin lines but what about anything wider? Any help would be welcomed. Thanks Dave


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What if you used a 1/4" wide band and held it in a shallow groove made by a parting tool? the run the lathe up real fast and see if it burns it full width.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Jim, I used a 1/4'' parting tool for the groove and tried a 1/4'' bar for the burn, but didn't work well. That's what I looking for is a flexible band of something with enough strength to do it.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Did you use the edge of the parting tool with the lathe at high speed. I have a 1/8" parting tool, and if I don't leave room for the edges it will burn.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Jimbo, yes That was my first idea to use the edge of the parting tool. At 2600 rpm it would give me a small burn on either side but the center gets a shine to it.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Doing it the way you have there is little contact surface and a whole lot of heat sink. use a thin strip of material that will partially wrap the work. Hang on and be careful how much you wrap! it will grab if there is a lot of pitch! use a piece of strapping split in half lengthwise. don't grab directly on to the strap possibly use a vise grip on the far end. the strap is stiff enough that it wont wrap on its own if it gets away from you.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi REO. Are you referring to the strapping on large cartons or pallets as they use for shipping ? That sounds like that might work.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

You might be better off with painting or dying a band. You could use a strip of oily exotic wood but you probably will not get the smooth band you are looking for.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I paid lot less for woodburning kit like this several years ago still thinking about becoming a fine artist one day. Really, think can do more damage with a pencil torch.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Deluxe-Woodburning-Kit/11045676

If want to serious burning wood and do not mind spending a few more bucks for tools & equipment read what this woman has to say then check her web site turningmaven:

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=turning&file=articles_769.shtml

http://turningmaven.com/


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think this is most often done w/ a small torch like this one.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

MPax. Bill, Bondo, these are all good ideas. I may have to experiment and try them. MPax, I have painted stripes on turnings before, works well, just trying to do it more traditional. Bondo, Bill, will try these methods if 1/4'' thin band strip as others have mentioned doesn"t work.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Dave - What about a thin strip of cane or bamboo ?

Edit: Wait! My synapses just reconnected! Forget the above material, it will probably catch fire! ;o(


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I use Brazilian cherry ripped to the desired width and rounded like a bead moulding. I would imagine any hard wood would work, the harder the better.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 26, 2013)

Small samples of formica or corian work great, just stack them to width and hold tight and turn fast. Neat trick. try it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Shawn, your saying wood on wood should burn it, worth a try. Gopher, I see your point about the edges of formica, sound like a neat trick, may have to try it. Hope to try some of these posted tips tomorrow.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes the wood on wood will work, fire by friction my friend. You may have to support the back side of your project as you press a piece of end grain hardwood on to it but you can get wide burns this way. And yes you can have a fire if you get a bit over exuberant so clean away all your chips. 
MIKE


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Well Mike, since I just happen to have some wood laying around in the shop by pure chance, I think I'll be rubbing two sticks together. Thanks.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I would like to mention if anybody has a need to burn a wide line on your turning blank, the wood on wood works like a charm. Hats off to Mike for giving me the tip. This is not to say that other ideas mentioned here wouldn't work. I was still looking for the right size metal band to do it but the wood was a lot more available. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------

